# Best Rangefinder



## cleggy

Leica CRF hands down. Accurate, waterproof, small, and lightweight. You get what you pay for in optics. (and most other things in life)


----------



## Bone2bWild

*??*

To save a few bucks I went with the Bushnell Yardage Pro in black. It works perfectly but I often hunt from a treestand and have to do a lot of adjusting in the stand or range nearby trees at my level. That all works fine till you're in a tree overlooking a field. Then a rangefinder with an inclination adjuster would be much better.

Sometimes knowing what not to get is just as important. I wish i'd sprung for the model with the incline adjuster. Maybe I'll sell the old one on ebay:wink:


----------



## bowmender

*X 2 on the Leica*

I bought the new Leica, and the quality of glass is amazing. They are compact and accurate as well.


----------



## crawdad

*Nikon ProStaff 550*

I bought the Nikon on sale from Cabela's for $200, and since I was closing my Cabela's card account (long story) I needed to use up my $50 in points, so it was like paying $150. It seems to work well so far.

Here is how much it would help to have the Archer's Choice or Riflehunter 550in typical tree stand distances:

A) 20 feet up a tree, deer at 30 yards (=90 ft) from the tree, rangefinder would say 92 feet, horizontal distance would be 90 feet. Less than a yard.

B) 20 feet up a tree, deer at 20 yards (=60 ft) from the tree, rangefinder would say 63 feet, horizontal distance would be 60 feet. One yard.

I'm just not that good an archer that I would aim differently if I had the Nikon Riflehunter 550, which at the time cost $280.


----------



## Bow_Dude

In a tree stand, you are right. Chasing antelope in the hilly country is a different matter. Chasing elk in the mountains is a different matter as well as chasing mule deer in mountains. Now if I were sitting on my butt in a tree stand for any of the above mentioned animals, I'd agree. I've knocked as much as 10 yards off on a steep incline in the Wasatch mountains mule deer hunting. Shooting 3-d's at some of the out door ranges on shots up to 40 & 50 yards I've had to do the same thing several times. When a 50 yard shot becomes 40, or a 40 yard shot becomes 30 because of the incline, it does make a difference. 3 to 5 yards is very common on 30 yard shots.


----------



## kraftyHD

I've owned and used several. The Leica CRF is the best of the bunch, by far.

I accomplished two purposed by buying the Leica for bowhunting. #1, I have the best rangefinder money can buy #2 I no longer carry my heavy binoculars to the stand, because the 7x monocular of the Leica is clearer and brighter than most binos, so I use it in place of binoculars.


----------



## 12sonly

anything but a bushnell. they dont stand behind there product. i have a leopold and a nikon both work great.


----------



## kdbass

cleggy said:


> Leica CRF hands down. Accurate, waterproof, small, and lightweight. You get what you pay for in optics. (and most other things in life)


Couldn't agree more!:thumbs_up


----------



## StacyH

*range finder*

i just bought leicas love them


----------



## ALMAORFE

from my experience as an avid rifle shooter the swaro's are the most accurate to the longest distance thats still man portable and not over 10K. The leica's are probably a better bet for archery as you probably don't need to range anything past 1K and they are a bit better on the pocket book. I've heard but haven't tried, the new Zeiss stumps them both but are also more expensive than the swaro's. Like somebody said you pretty much get what you pay for with optics.


----------



## crackshot1952

*c*

Leica swarovski and zeiss are all great units, but the average Joe cant afford them. I have used bushnell (two different units) and wasn't happy with either. I went to the Nikon 800 and am completely satisfied with it. But I will not give up my zeiss binocs or the swarovski's for glassing. I am impressed everytime I look through them and smile!


----------



## deadly

For archery I do not see any need for the arch technology. Shots inside 40 or 50 yards will not have more than a couple yards difference. I have a older pair of bushnell and they work great.

If I were to go out West on rifle hunt with possible long range shots up steep mountains or down deep valleys, the arch would be a necessity for long range accuracy.

I believe that you get the best "glass" you can afford, but not necessary in archery range finders.


----------



## crawdad

I agree with Bow Dude and Deadly that those compensating rangefinders would make a difference in some scenarios. Just wanted to note that in typical treestand situations they are not necessary.


----------



## MOvenatic

I'm looking to get the new Leupold RX1000 with TBR.


----------



## 3994555

i have the nikon 550 rifle hunter team realtree special editon and love it. but i also hunt in southwest missouri where 99.9% of my shots will be less than 40 yards. no need for angle compensation at 15 or 20 feet up in a tree


----------



## bochunk2000

I just bought the Bushnell 1200 ARC. But it hasn't come yet. I hope it will work well.
Steve


----------



## iawoody2

3994555 said:


> i have the nikon 550 rifle hunter team realtree special editon and love it. but i also hunt in southwest missouri where 99.9% of my shots will be less than 40 yards. no need for angle compensation at 15 or 20 feet up in a tree


I agree when it comes to bowhunting tree stands that the ARC doesn't do much, but I have the 550 rifle hunter with ARC for out west shooting really up or down.


----------



## hauntedbyelk

*Another vote for Nikon Riflehunter 550*

The Nikon Riflehunter 550 looks the same, costs the same but adds some versatility with ranging out to 550 yards (versus 100). It seems to be the rangefinder that fits the price/value point the best. It's bright and clear, waterproof and simple to use with a good company behind it. You can use it to golf or rifle hunt as well as for archery.

I really like the Leicas but to me they are cost prohibitive. I hate to think what my hunting outfit already costs with rifle or bow, scope, binocs, camo, pack, boots, GPS/radio, rangefinder, survvival gear etc...


----------



## halvy

the rangefinders that say they take into effect the angle that you are shooting for archery is a bunch of crap! it is basic geometry: any right angle triangle this will work! A (squared )+B (squared)= C(squared)

meaning if i your in a treestand that is 20 feet up in a tree and the target is 50yards(150) feet away from the base of the tree the problem would look like this:

(20*20)+(150*150)=C squared
400+22500=C squared
so to find see you would take the square root of both sides

square root of 22900=C
151.3274=C

that would be 50.44 yards 

if i was shooting long range on steep mountains than ya i could see the benifits of it but to bow hunt what a joke!

you can also type into google triangle calculator and click on the first link and all you ahve to do is know the angle roughly and the distance from the target and the height of your stand.

if you have any questions pm me but basically its another selling gimik that doesnt help the hunter it is just a option that no one needs!


----------



## tom v.

I have the Bushnell Elite 1500 with ARC, i am very pleased with it, it is really good on rifle hunts, not much need for the ARC on bowhunts, my wife bought it for me for Xmas, so i can't really complain.


----------



## WCWade

I agree, in *most* treestand situations there is a small difference. However, if you could get the Horizontal Distance at the same price or less......why not? :wink:


----------



## centershot

Leica is the best.......Nikon is the best of the cheap ones. Check out cameralandny.com for smokin deals on rangefinders.


----------



## Maine Woods

centershot said:


> Leica is the best.......Nikon is the best of the cheap ones. Check out cameralandny.com for smokin deals on rangefinders.


 I agree with this assessment. I am however VERY anxious to see the new Leupold compact 1000. Looks allot like the Leica.


----------



## JHeuvel

*leupold*

The Leupold RX1000 is awesome, truly a step above previous Leupold Rangefinders. The optics are extremely bright with an adjustable brightness red readout. I love mine, check one out.


----------



## jjw3

*nikon*

My buddy has a nikon 550 and I had used it a lot. Finally bought one myself and all I can say is AWESOME. Dont know why anybody would need anything else. Oh 190. out the door. London ky


----------



## HNTRDAVE

Just picked up Nikon 550. Used it in yard while shooting the bow,so far so good. Easy to use,compact and lightweight.


----------



## 458win

My Leica CRF 900 arrived today! Its everything my Nikon 1200 is just smaller, lighter and much better optics!

Have used both in side by side comparison and the Leica almost always read 1-2yds closer then the Nikon out to 794yds (furthest I tried). The Nikon is about twice the size and feels like almost twice the weight of the Leica. I believe I paid $365 for it last year. Leica was $439 shipped from Cameraland. Current prices put the nikon almost on par with the leica.

*Pros Leica* <<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>> *Pros Nikon*
-Smaller <<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> -1200yd capabilities
-Lighter <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>> -Slightly cheaper
-Outstanding optics

In conclusion Nikon makes a very fine rangefinder for a modest price. Would recommend the Leica if your trying to minimize size and weight and/or if you want a 7x monocular that works great in low light.


----------



## Ayastigi

*range finder*

Leupold RXll


----------

